# Europiccola service



## Superneat (Jun 16, 2020)

Just started breaking down my newly acquired 1989 la Pavoni. Now I was told it was in need of a service so I'm expecting things to be a bit icky.

So first gasket to come out is the group. Having only ever replaced one before (gaggia and it was perfect) this one is a bit different, it's coming out in bits!

Question is how long does it take to get to this stage for a gasket? I'm planning on replacing everything anyway, but I'm wondering just how long has this been "in need of a service" 😂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

A long time of neglect.

I just sold my Pavoni. Replaced seals 2 years ago, and kept them lubricated and clean.

otherwise, you'll find what you found.

god knows the condition of the piston seals.... 😔

Happy service. Let us know if you need any help.


----------



## Superneat (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks, I was thinking it was a while since it had seen some love 😬 I'll be giving it a monthly bit of tlc once I have it all cleaned up.

Looking at the piston (which was filthy) I think the seals were oriented wrong, I've seen they're meant to be in opposite directions flat side/chamfered side, this looks like they're both fitted the same way.

When I powered it up first and lifted the lever up/down, an excessive amount of water poured out on the lift up, didn't seem right. Would that be down to the seals? Hopefully replacing them fixes that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wider bit goes outermost so the both slope inwards (unless I'm proved wrong but I'm pretty sure that's how mine are)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Wider bit goes outermost so the both slope inwards (unless I'm proved wrong but I'm pretty sure that's how mine are)


 You are correct!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superneat (Jun 16, 2020)

Dunno if anyone has any experience of this but when it arrived, the manometer was stuck at .4, it would not go down to one. When testing the machine at first, the pressure gauge did indeed rise but of course I can't be certain how accurate it is if it starts at .4.

So I took it off, opened it up and jiggled it about seeing what would happen. Nowt apparently. Eventually figured out that by putting pressure at the top on the inside of it, behind the face there's a brass circle, the needle dropped to 0. So I wedged a rubber grommet between it and the housing and closed it up. Now I can't check if it works yet as the machine is still in bits while I wait for parts but I'm hoping that this will do the trick and will report back if it does.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's annoying. If it's possible to open the manometer and gently rest the needle on zero, I'd do that.

but I'm not an expert. See if you can open the manometer first. YouTube is your friend.


----------



## Superneat (Jun 16, 2020)

Ya got it to 0 out, but can't check if it's working as it should yet. Hopefully it will 😂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Keep going! Those machines are fun to work on!


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Superneat said:


> Ya got it to 0 out, but can't check if it's working as it should yet. Hopefully it will 😂
> 
> View attachment 43065


 Pressure gauge needles are generally just pushed onto the pinion spindle that protrudes through the centre of the gauge dial. The needle has a collar that is simply pressed onto that spindle. Start with the gauge lying flat, dial uppermost and the glass removed. You can gently prise the needle off by using two small flat head screwdrivers and easing them under the needle at the point the collar attaches to the spindle. Have the screwdriver blades opposite each other under the needle at the collar point and gently lever the needle off using the gauge casing as the point of leverage for the screwdrivers. Using two screwdrivers helps to apply a lifting action either side of the spindle and avoids bending or twisting it. Be careful not to scratch the dial with the screwdriver blades and apply a very small leverage effect with the screwdrivers, you do not want to bend the needle where it attaches to its mounting collar.

Once off you can gently push the needle back onto its spindle in the zero position.

Hope this helps, this is one of those jobs where writing how to do it takes far longer doing than the job itself.

Good luck.


----------



## Superneat (Jun 16, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Keep going! Those machines are fun to work on!


 Certainly is, that's why I wanted one! The classic is fine for everyday duty until I get this going and looking like I want it to 😁


----------



## Superneat (Jun 16, 2020)

Marocchino said:


> Pressure gauge needles are generally just pushed onto the pinion spindle that protrudes through the centre of the gauge dial. The needle has a collar that is simply pressed onto that spindle. Start with the gauge lying flat, dial uppermost and the glass removed. You can gently prise the needle off by using two small flat head screwdrivers and easing them under the needle at the point the collar attaches to the spindle. Have the screwdriver blades opposite each other under the needle at the collar point and gently lever the needle off using the gauge casing as the point of leverage for the screwdrivers. Using two screwdrivers helps to apply a lifting action either side of the spindle and avoids bending or twisting it. Be careful not to scratch the dial with the screwdriver blades and apply a very small leverage effect with the screwdrivers, you do not want to bend the needle where it attaches to its mounting collar.
> 
> Once off you can gently push the needle back onto its spindle in the zero position.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Hopefully it will be working ok anyway, not a major amount to replace it if it isn't though, I'll judge it by the time it takes to get up to 1 bar in relation to the temperature, close enough, is close enough for me 😂


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

👍


----------

